
Roofstock: Buy rental homes with tenants in them - spking
https://www.roofstock.com/
======
test6554
Being a landlord requires time and money and energy, and it's not something
you just dive into without looking carefully. It's certainly not something you
should jump into if you can only put 20% down. If you are not willing/able to
be on call every day, then you need to hire a management company and pay them
a large cut of the rent each month. There may also be HOA dues and there are
certainly taxes. There could be expensive maintenance, etc. Each thing takes a
slice out of your rental income.

On top of all that, the renter may get angry at the world and trash the place
causing tens of thousands of dollars of damage, or they may up and leave
because they can no longer afford the place. Worse, they may stick around and
stop paying rent until you forcibly evict them after months of no rental
income. You may be suddenly forced to spend money updating the place to comply
with some new law.

I'm all for making things easier, but don't fool yourself into thinking you're
making free money, or even making money at all for sure.

